
YS Flight Simulator 20th Anniversary - app4soft
http://ysflight.in.coocan.jp/main/e2019.html
======
app4soft
There is discussion thread on _YSFHQ Community_ forum.[0]

All versions of _YSFlight_ available in YSFHQ archive.[1]

Join to _«Tropic Thunder Airshow»_ \- a _YSFS AIR-20 Event_ on Saturday, July
13th, 2019![2]

Check full list of _YSFS AIR-20 Events_.[3]

[0]
[https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=10190](https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=10190)

[1] [https://ysflight.org/download/](https://ysflight.org/download/)

[2]
[https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=10201](https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=10201)

[3]
[https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=10200](https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=10200)

